# First fursuit head base. Critique please!



## Bulveye (Jul 28, 2013)

*Hello everyone! I finished my first attempt at a fursuit head base and was looking for some feedback. I probably won't end up furring this one and instead create another base that has less imperfections. There are some definite symmetry issues and I'm not sure I like the way I laid the ears...but I'm not sure what to look for besides that. It's hard to envision this with fur on it. Feedback and criticism would be appreciated! No need to be gentle. Also, what do you do with the parts of the balaclava that aren't foamed? Do you add a layer of foam to it? I can't really see how putting fur directly on the balaclava is a good idea but I'm no expert. Also would anyone know of a good mannequin head for sale online? Mine was way too small. Thanks in advance!

Pictures:*

Front: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1004654_178863538958071_112883690_n.jpg
Front 2: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534185_178863535624738_583045316_n.jpg
Ride Side: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....0x720/1001384_178863532291405_147664679_n.jpg
Left Side: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....20x720/46978_178863542291404_1457347688_n.jpg


----------



## Troj (Jul 28, 2013)

I like the head shape, and I particularly like the shape of the ears. Very nice.

The eyes are clear, wide, and bright--good--but, I can't tell whether the suit has a "lazy eye" or not, or if that's just the camera angle. In the front-view photos, I can't see both eyes, and I'm honestly not sure how that'll affect the final product, since I'm not a seasoned fursuit builder.

Never ceases to impress me what you people can do with foam!


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2013)

The side views look really nice but the front view I think is where most of the imperfections lie. It looks a little asymmetrical and somewhat lopsided. 
And I think the ears are a little too far back on the head. Because they look longer in the side pictures but then really tiny and squished together in the front view pictures. 

The muzzle is turned up a bit too high too and kind of positioned weird. Like I'm assuming it's supposed to be open and that the gap would be closed a little later but it still looks a bit awkward.

I don't claim to be a builder either. That's just based on what looks right. 



Troj said:


> The eyes are clear, wide, and bright--good--but, I can't tell whether the suit has a "lazy eye" or not, or if that's just the camera angle.


I think it's just the left eye (so the one on the right) is a little sunken in. Just from the looks of it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 29, 2013)

I as going to say the same thing, but willow and Troj covered it. Take your time with it and can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Kitari (Jul 29, 2013)

What type of animal is this? 

the ears are too far back for a canine, but the the muzzle is too long if its a rabbit...

also eyes should come down on top of the cheeks not in front, it looks okay the way it is, but theres no upper cheek below the corner of the eyes.

again we have no reference for what creature or character this is - It could be a crux for all we know.

also the muzzle should be foamed out/shaped more on the top instead of a roof top flat.


----------



## Bulveye (Jul 30, 2013)

I was going for a fox, figured I would try the most common animal before moving onto others. Thanks for the feedback! I plan on going to a local fur meet this weekend and taking some pictures of heads for reference to help with ear placement and muzzle shape. On the cheeks, are you saying they're too high and need to come down a bit?


----------



## Kitari (Jul 30, 2013)

Do you have a reference picture for your character? You should always start out with reference drawings or pictures of what you're going for. A reference sheet is best with a front, back, side, and 3/4 views on it. that way you can look at your drawing and at your head in the same positions and tell where it needs shaping. Id honestly go with picturesof live animals or from good artists online (ie dhc). theres too many disproportionate heads out there.

For a fox the cheeks wouldnt be nearly as big and would have a different shape. also the ears sit farther forward and the muzzle tilts down. what you have now looks like kangaroo almost.

This is how Id shape a fox roughly. please excuse the crappy job as im using a touch pad to try and draw this. the red lines are the shape and blue would be the foam shapes. also i made one quick sketch of how i see your character as more of a kangaroo. they traditionally have ears far back on the head and pointing backwards. they also have large cheeks and elongated upturned/pointed snouts.














again this is all in my own opinion and if thats how your character actually looks (ie big cheeked fox), then by all means go for it.


----------



## rosewolf13 (Jul 31, 2013)

try bringing the ears forwards a bit (not tilted back at an angle so much) also try bringing them further apart so there is room in between the ears this will maybe give it a less cartoony and more realistic look. Try gluing a piece of Styrofoam from the forehead to the bridge of the nose it'll make the transition smoother looking, more realistic, and easier to fur. So far everything else is looking great! Good luck!


----------



## Bulveye (Jul 31, 2013)

Those illustrations really help, thanks! I didn't go into it with any fursona in mind, I was just looking to create a plain, cookie cutter fox for practice. Trust me, I also don't want to put any more crappy fursuits out there so I'm happy to keep practicing and experimenting until it's nearly perfect. I'll print out those illustrations as well as some fox pictures for reference while foaming attempt number two. 
The bridge between the forehead and nose is a good idea, the transition could certainly use to be smoother. I owe all of you a beer! And now I'm thinking of making a kangaroo because that sounds fun! One step at a time.


----------

